
Tsunami Warnings, Written in Stone (2011) - superfx
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/21/world/asia/21stones.html
======
mazsa
Some stories are still useful after 1142 years:
[http://articles.latimes.com/print/2012/mar/11/opinion/la-
oe-...](http://articles.latimes.com/print/2012/mar/11/opinion/la-oe-holguin-
veras-tsunami-20120311)

------
oddsquare66
This was shown as an example of Long Term Thinking during a presentation on
the design of the Clock of the Long Now.

~~~
MrJagil
What exactly does your post mean? Links would be great as well.

~~~
Natsu
There's a 10,000 year clock meant to get people to think long term.
Presumably, GP is saying they consider the tsunami stones a source of
inspiration.

The website for the clock itself has been on HN before. It can be found here:
[http://longnow.org/clock/](http://longnow.org/clock/)

------
b_emery
Reminds me of one of my favorite things to do in Rome: track down high water
marks:
[http://www3.iath.virginia.edu/waters/flood_markers.html](http://www3.iath.virginia.edu/waters/flood_markers.html)

------
logicallee
Wow. Like finding a line in ancient source code that says:

// DO NOT MODIFY ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE!

------
fsloth
Systems design. Takes humility, takes time. Those stones are civil engineering
that will serve a thousand years.

------
theandrewbailey
(2011)

~~~
dalke
(And posted on HN 1 month ago and 4 years ago.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tsunami%20stone&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Tsunami%20stone&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
)

